# Restoring The Luster



## Paul and Rhonda (Jul 14, 2010)

My 2005 is starting to look like a 2005! How do I bring back the "like new look" to the finish?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have had very good results with this stuff --> cleaner /wax


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, most waxes, polishes, and cleaners require a considerable amount of this also: Clickie Here

Bob


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I use something called Gel Gloss . I don't know if it's available in the States. It does require elbow grease, but it has cleaners and polishing abrasives. Our last trailer (2005 Surveyor) was getting dull looking. I spent a couple hours with this, and it looked brand new. Even though it has wax in it, I added a coat of UV resistant marine fiberglass polish.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Cleaned the heck out of mother in laws trailer with oxyclean diluted in hot water then did a coat of the Turtle Wax Ice polish. Turned out great, only comment on the wax was that even though it says to do the whole vehicle first then wipe off, I would do one side at a time and then wipe. The side I started with took a lot more rubbing to get same result. Overall a great product.


----------



## goingcamping (Jun 2, 2010)

X2 Wash and Gel and lots of the "elbow grease" The Ice by Turtle Wax is not a wax per se...it make it look great but fades very quickly afterwards....


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I have always used Meguiar's Quik Wax, Its a spray wax. After you wash and scrub your TT just spray it on and wipe if off. Lasts the entire season and removes the black streaks with little work. It removes the hard water spots too! Walmart $6. Just make sure you wash and scrub the roof off well before you do all this andjavascript:open_win3(zoom%20+%20'?edpZ=84687') you wont have to worry about black streaks for the rest of the season.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I have NOT tried this on our Outback yet, in fact just got some to try out on the wife's car and truck...Collinite 845 Liquid Insulator Wax. I did a lot of research, have used a lot of waxes over the years, and am pretty particular about our vehicles' finish. Put some on the hood of the truck last week primarily a just a test (been WAY too hot and/or it ain't been cleaned when I wanted to do it) and it went on and buffed (by hand) off very smoothly and easily, AND...looks great! Can't vouch for the sturdiness of it yet of course, but the claims and reviews on it's durability are what attracted me.
There are different Collinite products if you need a "cleaner wax" too. And NO, I am NOT a salesman or vendor. Regards, BGood


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been using Camco's RV Wash and Wax picked up at my local Walmart, also available on Amazon. Works well and leaves a nice finish without a whole lot of elbow grease.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Update on the turtle wax ICE. Its been a month, and the finish still looks great and smooth to touch. Took just the hose to the front cap after last trip and all the bugs came right off with no scrubbing. Based on the ease of application, I would recommend even if you have to do it twice a season. Plus after doing yukon once, my 28rss, and mother in laws 24 footer, I still at least 3/4 of bottle left.


----------

